# Kobo & nook Coming to Walmart



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Both the Kobo and the nook will be sold in Walmarts starting next week.

http://blog.kobobooks.com/2010/10/21/kobo-wireless-ereader-in-walmart-us-starting-next-week/

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/21/barnes-and-noble-nook-goes-on-sale-at-walmart-next-week?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything should be in walmart!


----------

